# New Vuse Campaign Announced



## fbb1964 (11/8/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2021-08-09_new-vuse-campaign-announced.html

Posted 9th August 2021 by Dave Cross







A new Vuse campaign has been announced that will feature artists collaborating to produce striking art displays. The news comes as British American Tobacco (BAT) announced further growth in its non-tobacco product lines as more smokers continue to switch from cigarettes to its safer alternative offerings.
BAT announced that Vuse and its heated tobacco line Glo now make up 11.8% of the company’s revenue, “_up from about zero six years ago_.” This means 16.1 million people are now opting for its reduced harm alternative to smoking.

What better time then to celebrate one of its brands by engaging emerging artists to co-create a series of artworks that are showcased on billboards across the country.

BAT says: “_As restrictions are easing and we are enjoying starting to socialising and reuniting with friends, family and colleagues again, Vuse, the vaping brand, has launched a new campaign that supports talented artists and gives an opportunity to connect and co-create art together. Following a time when creative collaboration has been difficult due to the pandemic, the project brings creative minds together to celebrate the power of collaboration._”

The project marks the brand’s migration from ‘Vype’ to ‘Vuse’.

“_Championing the idea that when different minds come together creativity flourishes, the talented creatives were partnered with artists of different but complementary styles. The artists were encouraged to merge their ideas, techniques and styles to create unique artworks that showcase how collaboration can fuel creativity, whilst spreading the positive message that creativity is stronger through working together. The project builds on Vuse’s commitment to support local creatives, following its ‘Be The Next’ campaign last Autumn, which also spotlighted emerging artists, showcasing their works and stories across the country_,” BAT continued.

The artworks created by the artists are currently being displayed on billboards nationwide. In addition, a large-scale outdoor art installation pop-up is live in Shoreditch, featuring three multi-dimensional sculptures, reflecting the Vuse signature branding, which have been turned into a canvas for the artists’ works. The installation launched in July where two of the artists, Jess Wilson and Mona Sharif, had five hours to paint one of the sculptures live at Boxpark, Shoreditch. This gave spectators the opportunity to watch the collaboration happening live and learn more about the inspiration behind their collaborative art piece. The installation also features the work of artists Lois O’Hara and Will Da Costa plus Scott Balmer and David Oku.

Will Da Costa reflects on his collaboration experience with his partner artist Lois O’Hara: “_The opportunity to collaborate with another creative was really unique for me. Having never collaborated with another artist before and too often shying away from connecting with other creatives, it has been a thoroughly enjoyable and insightful experience_.”

Artist collaborator Jess Wilson adds: “_The great thing about collaborating is learning new stuff, I think artists are solitary people and we tend to get stuck in our own ways of working. This has definitely opened my eyes to how I tackle the creative process and I've had the opportunity to test out new skills that I wouldn’t have explored before_.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (11/8/21)

Are we about to start seeing a favourable shift in the attitude? Big money!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

